# 1973 Porsche 2.7 RS gets a divine treatment from Gleaming Kleen



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*1973 Porsche 911 Carrera 2.7 RS gets a divine treatment from Gleaming Kleen*

Thought I would share this iconic car with you:thumb:

*For those that do not know about the history of the RS*

The legendary Carrera RS is widely regarded to be one of the greatest, if not the greatest roadgoing Porsche ever. The 1973 Carrera RS is sought after by collectors worldwide and is considered by many to be the best 911ever produced. It's precision handling, light weight, powerful engine and classic lines are what makes this the 'holy grail' of 911s. Its primary purpose was to homologate the car for competition use, which required the construction of a minimum of five hundred examples within twelve months. Eventually, the cars proved to be so popular that the production run was expanded several times, with an eventual total of 1580 (1308 were touring version) cars being built. The cars themselves featured larger more powerful engines, flared rear wheel arches to accommodate wider wheels, numerous deletions and alterations to reduce weight, improved suspension, and a few cosmetic alterations, which would become the car's trademark. With its distinctive contrasting striping and wheels and the simple and functional "burzel" or ducktail, the styling of the RS is iconic.

The incredibly successful history of the Carrera RS is far too long to chronicle here. Suffice it to say that it won the Daytona 24 hours even before it was homologated. A few weeks later it was victorious in the Sebring 12 hours and later in 1973 won the Targa Florio. Porsche finished the year as joint European GT Champions with a host of other race and rally victories to its name

0-60 MPH in just 5.5 seconds with a top speed of 150 MPH. 
2.7 Liters
210 HP 
188 Ft. Lb of Torque
Weight: 1075 kg (the sport lightweight even lighter)

This car was first owned by british racing driver John Fitzpatrick

Car received the usual pre-wash, wash and decontamination stages

This shot was cropped to show the actual condition of the paintwork









50/50- left side corrected









Few "before and after" shots






































































































































































































Once all correction was complete paint was refined with Megs 205

















































































One all machine polishing stages were complete Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was applied to all paint work including door jambs and then the first coat of Swissvax Divine was applied (first coat). This was left to cure whilst I carried on with some of the smaller jobs like polishing the exhausts and conditioning all the seals with Swissvax seal Feed, applying Swissva Autobahn to the wheels and dressing tyres with Swissvax Pneu.








































































After a hour or so wax was buffed off and then the following morning a second coat of Swissvax Divine was applied which was then later buffed off after working on the interior. Few hours later paint was wiped down with Swissvax Quick Finish.

And the end results after 30 hours of work:grin:























































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

:argie::argie:

Woowsa


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning results.


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

proper porsche proper job stunning mate!!! and a credit to you what a great job to do too


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Stunning finish on a lovely car!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Love it but MUCH prefer the 360 CS next to it 

However that is my favourite Porsche of all time. Instead of todays boring computer driven things.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work.... Can't believe it's _only_ 210bhp


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Love it but MUCH prefer the 360 CS next to it
> 
> However that is my favourite Porsche of all time. Instead of todays boring computer driven things.....


360 CS has also recieved the same treatment:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

agree.... the 360 is a stunning car (first ferrari I ever liked)... do I also spy a F40?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> agree.... the 360 is a stunning car (first ferrari I ever liked)... do I also spy a F40?


yes F40


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Gleamingkleen said:


> 360 CS has also recieved the same treatment:thumb:


Did you do a full write up for that as well?  Favourite car in the world ever!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Did you do a full write up for that as well?  Favourite car in the world ever!


not yet, probably be a few weeks as still need to sort through all the pics


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## TopazD (Dec 8, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work Jay! well done!! I have worked on the 964 RS but have a real soft spot for the 2.7!

The colour is lovely! so unusual.

Well done again! 

Regards,

Nabil


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

RS. One of the greats and parked next to another great, the F40, wow someone has fun. Excellent work, not often you see 38yr old paint work looking so good, very skilled :buffer:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

very very nice:thumb: and awesome work:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

fantastic work they look ,WOW


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*s.t.u.n.n.i.n.g.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

Mini 360 said:


> Love it but MUCH prefer the 360 CS next to it
> 
> However that is my favourite Porsche of all time. Instead of todays boring computer driven things.....


Is that not a boring computer driven thing too (!) :lol:


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

amazing detail - stunning pics - what a car - I need to try some Swissvax ! about the only thing I haven't used yet !


----------



## Simoni (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful car (and result)!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow what a car,beautiful turnaround...


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunning car, great pics and wonderful detail :O)


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning mate, one of my favourite Porsches.:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Stunning! One seriously lovely car to have in your garage!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Niceeee Niceeee :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*O M G!! *:argie: :argie:

Simply phenomenal work Jay!! on one of my fave cars of all time - if not 'the' :thumb:

Thanks so much for sharing this one mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, that looks stunning Jay - what a car!

Fantastic as always. :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Simply stunning !!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning results and equally stunning car! Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Very very nice as always Jay :thumb: 

do I spy a Festool too?

Regards, Roy


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

What a car!! 

awesome work too Jay!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW........:doublesho

What a motor and what a result, very nice, thanks for sharing........:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just awesome!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning work Jay on a legendary car as well :argie:

Last year when I was at the Nurburgring a chap bounced one of those of the barrier right in front of me, made me cringe.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

What a stunning car,fantastic work aswell


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing Work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Last year when I was at the Nurburgring a chap bounced one of those of the barrier right in front of me, made me cringe.


God, I hope it was one of the many replicas that are about then!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Jay stunning work on a stunning car :thumb:

And the owner has enough stunning cars to keep you busy for a long while too  ,got to one of the best collection of car around in the country :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunning classic and Fantastic job on her.. 
The owner has good tatse with the F40 in back ground....

Come to think about it the court yard and garaging looks like a certain person that like to where lots of hats and has a thing for lambo's to.. I know you guys are like doctors could not . comment I suppose :thumb: JK


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cracking job and a cracking car :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Viper said:


> God, I hope it was one of the many replicas that are about then!


Nope it was the real deal Mark, we got chatting to the chap afterwards he was putting on a brave face but you could see he was devastated


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Nope it was the real deal Mark, we got chatting to the chap afterwards he was putting on a brave face but you could see he was devastated


I'll bet he was 

I'm glad that he had the balls to drive his in the way it was meant to be though, as these things are pushing a quarter of a million (or more) now in top condition and if they've got all the matching numbers (engine to chassis etc.). I only assumed it'd be a replica as the vast majority of genuine ones are now enjoying a pampered retirement, and as there's growing 'cottage' industry retro converting models from the 80's 3.2 Carrera backwards into 2.7RS clones (and almost undetectably I might add), I guessed one being given a workout at a track would be one of these.

I feel for the fella and really hope it's repairable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome work as always Jay,

I have done 1 exactly the same, a true historic racer.



















Paul


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Roy said:


> Very very nice as always Jay :thumb:
> 
> do I spy a Festool too?
> 
> Regards, Roy


thanks and yes a festool



kdskeltec said:


> Jay stunning work on a stunning car :thumb:
> 
> And the owner has enough stunning cars to keep you busy for a long while too  ,got to one of the best collection of car around in the country :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly, he certainly does have some car porn to drool over

Big thanks to all that took the time to view the thread and those that commented, as always its greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work!:thumb:

Stunning car!:argie:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful Porsche Jay. Deserves that treatment all day long. Great garage content too!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

absolutely beautiful, great work, looking fantastic :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie: Awesome.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Still my dream car. What makes this worse is that in 1999, when I was 23 years old and still living with parents, I had a guards red 944 S2. A genuine 1973 RS Touring came up in the back of 911 & Porsche World and I went to view the car in Bangor. The car was painted Bahama yellow and had been campaigned in hillclimbs. It didn't have an MOT and the kidney bowls were rotten. It would've taken a lot of work to get on the road and my Dad persuaded me to walk away and buy my first house instead. Asking price? £17,500. Price now for a restored car? c£150-200k. Thanks, Dad....

Still at least I have now had the pleasure of driving a '73 RS and owning both a 1980 and a 1987 930 Turbo.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely superb!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Fantastic finish and a truly stunning car :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top quality work as usual Jay on an iconic car


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Fantastic work Jay and what a beautiful example. That looks amazing now.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> Fantastic work!:thumb:
> 
> Stunning car!:argie:





B&B Autostyle said:


> Beautiful Porsche Jay. Deserves that treatment all day long. Great garage content too!





Mr Face said:


> absolutely beautiful, great work, looking fantastic :thumb:





UBRWGN said:


> :argie: Awesome.





markoneill said:


> Still my dream car. What makes this worse is that in 1999, when I was 23 years old and still living with parents, I had a guards red 944 S2. A genuine 1973 RS Touring came up in the back of 911 & Porsche World and I went to view the car in Bangor. The car was painted Bahama yellow and had been campaigned in hillclimbs. It didn't have an MOT and the kidney bowls were rotten. It would've taken a lot of work to get on the road and my Dad persuaded me to walk away and buy my first house instead. Asking price? £17,500. Price now for a restored car? c£150-200k. Thanks, Dad....
> 
> Still at least I have now had the pleasure of driving a '73 RS and owning both a 1980 and a 1987 930 Turbo.





CliveP said:


> Absolutely superb!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.





wookey said:


> Fantastic finish and a truly stunning car :thumb:





SteveTDCi said:


> very nice





Auto Detox said:


> Top quality work as usual Jay on an iconic car





pcc said:


> Fantastic work Jay and what a beautiful example. That looks amazing now.


Thanks guys


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow...what a stunner, love pre-74 911s:argie: 

Another top turnaround there Jay:thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

My goodness, I doubt it looked that good when it rolled off the production line!

That really is stunning, and your work and writeup are fantastic

Thanks
Chris


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow!:doublesho
That is divine!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing work on an all time classic


----------



## funfun (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumb::thumb:fantastic car and awesome porsche of course ,wonderful work on it :buffer:


----------



## Lee_fr200 (Mar 5, 2009)

beautiful car


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Drool drool:doublesho


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

Desde Chile te digo.....IMPRESIONANTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL DONE MAN !!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

amazing :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

stunning


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Wow...what a stunner, love pre-74 911s:argie:
> 
> Another top turnaround there Jay:thumb:





Tiptronic said:


> My goodness, I doubt it looked that good when it rolled off the production line!
> 
> That really is stunning, and your work and writeup are fantastic
> 
> ...





MadMerc said:


> Wow!:doublesho
> That is divine!!





prokopas said:


> Amazing work on an all time classic





funfun said:


> :thumb::thumb:fantastic car and awesome porsche of course ,wonderful work on it :buffer:





scoobyslayer said:


> beautiful car





nickygixer-k5 said:


> Drool drool:doublesho





El_Cid said:


> Desde Chile te digo.....IMPRESIONANTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL DONE MAN !!!!





Pride & Performance said:


> amazing :thumb:





Rasher said:


> stunning


Once again thanks for the comments:thumb:


----------

